# What Year & Model is this oldy?



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

I purchased a Sears Craftsman tractor for a co-worker tonight. I mainly purchased it as i was surprised of its condition in the photos and had to see it in person. $30 and have no clue if its a 1970's suburban or not as when i run the model numbers, it comes up with a few sites but no identification. I'm basically just looking for what model it is. Runs great and other than the flat tire up front, it sounded good and drove quite well. 

131.96972 is what the identification plate under the seat reads.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea but it's in fabulous condition no doubt. $30? Holy crap, don't be surprised if the cops show up on your door step! :lmao:


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

$30 was the number! I think i found a video on Youtube of one that looks almost exactly like it and its labeled as a 1976. I just got the bead to seal on the tire and filled it up with air. It's been running for about 15 minutes now and purrs like a kitten.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would imagine, looking like that and all. What a fantastic find!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a 1972.,and a nice one !
The last 2 #'s of the model #.
Made by Murray.
Parts are still listed ,for it on Searspartsdirect.com.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice find congrats,w/that kinds luck better purchase lottery ticket.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Actually a 131 Prefix is Rally/Roper which became AYP> Husqvarna.

Often the engine will have a date code if you know how to read it.
What are the engine numbers? If 143.xxxxxx, it's a Tecumseh. Else, likely a briggs which would have a date CODE YYMMDDzz


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you jhngardner for the break down. I figured late 60's to early 70's. I'm still in shock that my co-worker only wanted $30 for it. Crawled under it late last night to take a peek and it has brand new blades and the belts look to have been replaced recently as none of the markings on the belts have been worn off nor do they look dirty! Someone cared for this puppy really well and I'm not letting go of it anytime soon. Fresh oil change today and a new gapped spark plug it is. I'll look for the serial number tonight and see what engine it is.


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank You bill kapaun. I will check out the engine code tonight and post!


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's a shot of the numbers from the engine cover. It's a tecumseh!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The engine is a Tecumseh VM 080 ?
Built on the 304th day of a year that ended in 4.

I don't have a "code" for the tractor, but it could be conceivable that it was built Feb 6 of a year that ended in 5??

Do a web search for-
Tecumseh 3 to 11 HP 4-Cycle L-Head Engines
for a pdf engine service manual.


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Interesting. May not be the original engine to this tractor then as the tractor is a 1972. I pulled up the manual to.only find out I have one of these L Engines upstairs in my garage and never knew what style engine it was! Looks like if I ever need a parts donor I have one. The engine that I have that doesn't belong to the tractor has no compression which is likely the rings are shot or a valve is stuck open. Would that be an educated guess?


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mowed the lawn this afternoon with her. Checked the oil, was fine and made it about twenty minutes before the boom.... you can judge it by the photos.


----------



## jthebigjay (Aug 27, 2016)

OUCH!!

This is hard to look at. Now the fun starts of picking a new motor, silver lining.


----------



## gmcchamp99 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm already all over it. Found a B/Sub Vanguard on CL here in CT. Electric start, running in a tractor with a blown gear drive. $100. 14hp just need to see if my shelves will fit that B/Sub engine. Took it off and bringing it with me. I think it's measuring as a 7/8 shaft. Does that sound right?


----------

